# How to change filter media for Aqueon power filter



## guygenius (Jun 6, 2011)

Its time to replace the filter media of the tank that I got recently cycled. I am wondering what is the recommended way to do it without affecting the beneficial bacteria. Should I introduce the filter media a week before throwing the the old filter media? BTW, I checked the old filter media and it has turned from white to brown


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If the tank is very recently cycled, I would just rinse the media and keep using it. If it's been cycled for a while and the media is really in need of changing, try and run the old with the new for a little while if the filter only holds 1 media. If it has more than 1 piece of media, the other pieces should have enough bacteria to support the tank.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

*i/a*

I also put in an extra piece of sponge from another filter I had, and I keep that in all the time, while I rinse the filter a few times until it's ready to go into the trash can.


----------

